
Ask HN: How to report breach to Troy Hunt / haveibeenpwned? - chatmasta
I found a database dump of a (still active) forum I used to visit in early 2000s. The dump contains usernames, emails, md5 hashed passwords, and various other metadata.<p>I messaged Troy Hunt on Twitter but got no reply. Is there an official way to report a breach for haveibeenpwned? I would rather not tweet or post the link publicly, for obvious reasons.
======
mtmail
Try
[https://haveibeenpwned.com/security.txt](https://haveibeenpwned.com/security.txt)

